# P30 Monthly PAYE / PRSI Return



## Bubbles34 (26 Feb 2009)

HI,

hope you can help me as I am still new to all this.

I formed a limited company with my husband as second director.

The only one working in our shop is me - how do I fill out the P30 form?


----------



## billythefish (26 Feb 2009)

The P30 is normally based on the amount of tax and Prsi that is deducted from your salary (you being the only employee). So if you deducted €500 tax and €100 Prsi in your salary, you would declare these on the form and file it with the cheque for the liability (if filing online, you can provide bank or laser card details for payment).

Bear in mind that the P30 isn't actually a declaration of a liability. It's a payslip. So if for any reason, you wanted to hold on to (e.g.) this month's tax/prsi and bring it up to date later in the year, you can. You use the P35 to declare the year's liability and pay any outstanding balance due.


----------



## Bubbles34 (26 Feb 2009)

I am so confused - the shop is open only 4 months and we are still making losses - how would I determine my salary?


----------



## billythefish (26 Feb 2009)

are you making losses even before your salary? if so, do you need to pay yourself a salary?

you may find that the amount that you're looking to take is less than the amount (if any) that you have injected into the company. If so, you could deem these drawings to be repayment of your loan and not salary. This issue was discussed in a previous thread Repay directors' loans or salary?. 

your salary would be determined by how much you feel the business can afford to pay. then, you need to apply the Paye system to it. 

if you can't afford to have an accountant do this for you, maybe you can find one who will charge you on an hourly basis you run through the system and a payroll package with you. you'll definitely need to have a proper system in place if/when you have other employees.


----------



## Bubbles34 (26 Feb 2009)

So could I just do a NIL return for the moment as I can't afford to pay myself a salary yet.

Your help is really appreciated


----------



## billythefish (26 Feb 2009)

Well no salary, no liability. Yes, just file it as nil. when the business becomes profitable, then you could pay yourself a salary.

No probs. Glad I could help


----------



## Bar101 (26 Feb 2009)

First of all, good luck with the shop. Very dificult time to start a new business.

As a starter, download this guide from the Revenue. It does clarify (some) things and it sounds like you need to make sure all of your returns are in order (e.g. VAT)

[broken link removed]

Getting payroll right should not be a nightmare. I use a software package called Payback which costs €130+vat per annum. Money well spent.

www.payback.ie

Sign up for the ROS service from Revenue. It makes the form filling easier although you can simply use the electronic files generated by Payback.

On the issue of paying your self a monthly wage from a loss making business.....I have no doubt that may generate a number of opinions from other posters. However unless you have a very understanding Bank Manager/Investor I would recommend you minimise the salary payments in the early stages.


----------



## Bubbles34 (26 Feb 2009)

Thanks a lot 

I am ok on the VAT side of things - thank god 

Will look into the link now


----------



## billythefish (26 Feb 2009)

you should invest in a payroll system. i use collsoft myself. it's simple to use and affordable (about €160 + Vat) with good export functions. now, when i say it's simple to use, you still need to know how the paye system works. otherwise, you may as well be staring into a field...


----------

